
Six Reasons Your Web Startup Will Fail (But Don’t Let Them Stop You).  - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/02/six-reasons-your-web-startup-will-fail-but-dont-let-them-stop-you/
======
vaksel

      - But it won’t be because of the competition
    

Pretty sure competition can be the reason for all the others.

Don't have an audience? Your competitor has a better product.

Running out of cash? Your competitor is hogging up all the audience,
preventing you from making money.

Getting frustrated? Your competitor stops you from being successful, which
causes frustration.

Going through emotional rollercoaster? Your competitor keeping kicking you
down every time you start succeeding.

Getting excited about something else? Once again, blame the competitor, who is
stopping you from being excited about your current project

------
ivankirigin
Three I don't understand:

    
    
      - You’ll get frustrated
      - The emotional rollercoaster will beat you
      - You’ll get excited about something else
    

That's just crazy. I'd only ever stop because I need money. Even the most
mundane startup should live in an idea space that takes years to fully
explore.

~~~
karjaluoto
I think it largely has to do with time. It was easier to not get "turned
around" by this sort of thing when we started. It was back in 2000 and I was
26, with no kids. Plus, we lived in an inexpensive city. I gave up a good job,
but that was all.

I'm now 35 have a second child on the way, and don't spend nearly as much time
with my family as I'd like. My partner and I have been working on our
businesses for 9 years. That's almost a decade of consistent 70+ hour work
weeks and 4:50 am wake-up calls.

I have peers who take holidays with their kids, have two weeks off at
Christmas, and own houses. I love being an entrepreneur work, and have no
intention of changing anything. That being said, I must note that I’m
sometimes envious of those who have more time to spend with their kids.

My dad's a marathoner. He often remarks that the first few kilometers seem
easy, but that there are some really hard bits after that. With time, doubt
can become more powerful, and you have to work harder to keep it under
control, no matter how focused you think you are.

I suppose the thing that I'm finding is that the longer you're in the game,
the easier/harder it seems to get. Some things are certainly better, and you
learn a lot, but the cost of your decisions sometimes seems different too.

~~~
ivankirigin
I have a 2 year old and spend lots of time with him. I don't think you need to
work long hours to succeed. Maybe I'm wrong. I haven't succeeded yet :)

